# [Sony Xperia x10 MINI PRO] UPDATE/root needed



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a Sony Xperia x10 MINI PRO and its currently on Android 2.1

I wanted to know ho can i Update it to 2.3 legally or illegally

If i cant update ,is there any Custom rom available which gives you a android 2.3 features

Pls giv me the steps in detail


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Go look in the Sony section, there is some 2.3 CM builds in there.


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

can you giv me the link


----------



## Maxx (Dec 12, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7119-developmentfreexperia-project-cm720-fxp047-released/

You will first need to root your phone, but seeing as you needed a link to that a rooting guide can be found here and some more roms (From xda however) here.

Good luck


----------

